# Amilo D 1845 Wireless Card Problem



## Steve8 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi i recently upgraded my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo D 1845 from Win XP to Win 7 now i am unable to connect wirelessly to anything as it cannot recognise that there is a wireless card connected.

In my device manager the only one with an :exclaim: next to it is called "Network Controller" i think this is my wireless card but i cannot find any drivers for it using windows or searching online.

The hardware id for the network controller is:

PCI\VEN_1260&DEV_3886&SUBSYS_00001260&REV_01

i think this is for an intersil isl3886(But i could be wrong) could anyone point me in the right direction or to where i could find the driver

All and any help would be grateful thanks

Steve


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;
Can you check your optional and important update on win7 computer.Check optional update see if you have waiting update for network card.
You can uninstall your wireless driver from device manager.Then restart your computer.Windows installed for you.

Also you can follow link to download and install manually to your computer. 
support manuals Fujitsu


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You'll have to browse around for the correct drivers, it doesn't look like it supports Win7


----------

